# Pc erstellen



## Dyonix (14. März 2010)

Schönen juten Morgen ,

Ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Pc zulegen und da hier im Forum fleißig geholfen wird wie in kaum ein anderem würde ich das unter eurer begleitung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich kein plan davon habe.
Also wenn jemand zeit und lust haben sollte^^ bitte ich ihn mir einen Pc über Hardwareversand zu erstellen.

Folgende dinge sollte er enthalten und sind zu berücksichtigen:

1.DirectX11 sollte drinne sein
2.Hdmi anschluss
3.KEIN Betriebssystem
4.Schnell und leistungsstark zum Zocken nur Zum ZOCKEN
5.Der Zusammenbau von Hardwareversand sollte mit in den Baukasten gepackt werden (20Euro)
6.Wenn es geht von jedem Komponent einen Link

Der Pc sollte nicht mehr als 500 Euro kosten wenn es aber eine so starke steiguerung zum vorheriegen komponent gebeben sollte und es 5-10 euro rüber sind machts den kohl auch net fett.

Hoffe jemand hat so langeweile oder es macht wem so viel spaß das er dieses für mich machen kann .
zu guter letzt möchte ich mich schonmal bei dem oder bei der jenigen bedanken ...schaue dann heute abend vorbei.

Mfg Dyonix

Caste Sheep ...ohhh nein es ist ein Pinguin


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. März 2010)

Dyonix schrieb:


> Schönen juten Morgen ,
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Pc zulegen und da hier im Forum fleißig geholfen wird wie in kaum ein anderem würde ich das unter eurer begleitung machen
> 
> ...



500 ist für dx11 schon sehr knapp.


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2010)

Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB 





AMD Athlon II X3 440 "Boxed" 95W, Sockel AM3 




 
Cougar Power 400Watt 





LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II 





Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770 





4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7 




 
Club3D Radeon 5750 1024MB, ATI Radeon 5750, PCI-Express 





Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz


----------



## Dyonix (14. März 2010)

hi Klos danke dir fü die hilfe habe soeben im forum auch ein fertigen rechner gesehn http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/139730-wow-pc-nur-fur-wow/page__st__40__p__2405099__hl__Pcfrage__fromsearch__1&#entry2405099 ist der nicht sogar besser mit der graka der festplatte etc?


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. März 2010)

Dyonix schrieb:


> hi Klos danke dir fü die hilfe habe soeben im forum auch ein fertigen rechner gesehn http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2405099 ist der nicht sogar besser mit der graka der festplatte etc?



Jo der is besser. Aber ich persönlich würde anstatt kloses tricore oder den dualcore aus dem anderen thread nen quadcore nehmen, da wärst du aber schon bei 550 Euro


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2010)

Also, wenn ich jetzt den richtigen angeschaut habe, dann lässt sich dazu folgendes sagen. Die Festplatte ist größer, nicht aber unbedingt merklich schneller. Die genauen Werte hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf. Da müsste man kurz mal nach Zugriffszeit und Transferraten googeln. Das Netzteil ist von der Qualität er schlechter. Die Grafikkarte ist an und für sich geringfügig schneller, hat aber weniger Ram. Aber wenn du noch etwas draulegen kannst, dann würde ich eine 5770 mit 1024MB Ram nehmen.

Die CPU, tja...

lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen. Es ist einmal ein 550er X2 Dualcore und bei dem jetzigen ein 440er Triple. Desweiteren ist die Cache-Architektur unterschiedlich. Der 550er hat drei Stufen Cache-Architektur, weil es eigentlich mal ein Phenom Quadcore hätte werden sollen. Er hat also auch L3-Cache. Der 440er hat nur L2-Cache.

Je nachdem, was du jetzt für Anwendungen oder Spiele am laufen hast, sprich wie gut sie mit mehr Kernen skalieren, wird mal der eine oder der andere schneller sein. Außerdem kommt es darauf an, ob du noch was nebenher machst, dann verkraftet das der Triple auch besser. Und es kommt wiederum darauf an, wie sehr die Anwendungen vom L3-Cache profitieren, den nur der 550er hat.

Unterm Strich lassen sie sich einfach nicht vergleichen. Die Leistung in Spielen ist meist recht gleichwertig und wie gesagt, man eben beim einen schneller und dann beim anderen.
Die kleine Festplatte hab ich jetzt auch nur genommen, weil ich unter 500 bleiben wollte. Dennoch ist die F1 Spinpoint und gerade die mit 320 GB eine verdammt schnelle Platte, die auch leise ist, was man von der WD absolut nicht behaupten kann. Die hat schon deutliche Zugriffsgeräusche, wie ich finde. Vom Rest her ist sie natürlich auch 1A. Gehört immo zu den schnellsten in dieser Klasse.

Schau mal hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2009/test_prozessoren_2009/18/#abschnitt_spiele_1680x1050

Da werden Prozessoren verglichen. Alle mit der gleichen Graka. Ein 435 und ein 550er sind dabei. Hier siehst du ganz deutlich, daß bei den Spielen meist der 435 schneller ist.
Der 440er Triple sowieso.

Sobald die Anwendungen also etwas mit mehr als 2 Kernen skalieren und das tun in dem Benchmark fast alle Spiele, sieht der 550X2 eigentlich nicht wirklich Land.
Wenn jetzt noch was nebenher läuft, sieht es nochmals anders aus.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der 440er immo in dem Preisbereich der bessere Kauf.


----------



## Dyonix (14. März 2010)

ok habe bissl von deinem und dem anderen rumgewerkelt kenne mich ja nicht wirklich aus aber wie schuats so aus hier ein bild


----------



## Dyonix (14. März 2010)

...srry für doppel


----------



## Dyonix (14. März 2010)

...srry für doppel 
AMD Phenom II X2 550 Box, Sockel AM3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar 78,89 €

  1  78,89 €

der gehört dazu


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2010)

Ich seh da keine CPU. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die 5770 würde ich mit 1 GB nehmen. Die paar Euro machen es auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2010)

Sei so gut und tausch die Festplatte gegen eine HD502HJ. Die ist günstiger, schneller und leiser.


----------



## Dyonix (14. März 2010)

Welche mit 1gb soll ich nehmen? 
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29369&agid=1004

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30225&agid=1004

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30223&agid=1004

und was meinst mit cpu`?^^


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

http://www3.hardware...30225&agid=1004


Summe in der der Zusammenstellung stimmt nich überschlagen nur 450 Euro also noch die von dir ausgesuchte CPU dazu


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2010)

Die Club3D für 129 ist passend. CPU ist eben CPU. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also entweder du nimmst den 550er X2 oder den 440 X3. Ich persönlich würde zu letzteren tendieren.


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

da könnte man jetzt über den Sinn oder Unsinn des Level3 Cache diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und aus dem 550er kriegst mit Glück den schöneren X4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2010)

Aber nur mit nem Board mit SB750. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyonix (14. März 2010)

so neues pic hoffe so ist es ok^^ bin weite für verbesserungen offen


----------



## muehe (14. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Aber nur mit nem Board mit SB750.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nope SB710 auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> so neues pic hoffe so ist es ok^^ bin weite für verbesserungen offen



passt


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> nope SB710 auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre mir neu. Meines Wissens nach unterstützen nur Boards mit SB750 ACC. :O


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> da könnte man jetzt über den Sinn oder Unsinn des Level3 Cache diskutieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der L3-Cache macht bei einen Phenom sehr viel Sinn. Weil es der Cache ist, auf den alle Kerne Zugriff haben, während jeder dann noch seinen L2-Cache hat.
Der so ermöglichte Datenaustausch zwischen den Kernen entlastet den Bus.

Das der L3-Cache beim 550er noch so viel bringt, möchte ich bezweifeln.

Es gibt nen schönen Artikel zu dem Thema. Wer will, bitte schön.

 http://www.tomshardware.de/Phenom-II-X4-Athlon-II-L3-Cache,testberichte-240403.html


----------



## Dyonix (14. März 2010)

keine ahnung worüber ihr da diskutiert aber wenn alles so ok ist und es keine verbesserungen mehr gibt danke ich euch allen die geholfen haben und werde den pc dann bestellen


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. März 2010)

Dyonix schrieb:


> keine ahnung worüber ihr da diskutiert aber wenn alles so ok ist und es keine verbesserungen mehr gibt danke ich euch allen die geholfen haben und werde den pc dann bestellen



Wenn sich Hardware Freakz nicht einig sind dann dauerts halt etwas^^


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

Abend habe heute meinen Pc gekriegt nun habe ich das betriebssystem installiert und bemerkt das ich alle treiber installieren muss nur woher kriege ich alle?^^


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Welche sind alle ?

Motherboard und Grafiktreiber sind immer dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

hmm wenn ich meine graka treiber cd die club3d treiber cd einlege und starte passiert folgendes ich mache ein screen einen moment


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

,,,,habe windows xp home edition


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. März 2010)

Und?
Treiber CD ist fürn Arsch geh auf die Webseite des hersterllers also
ATI oder nVidia und hol lad dir da die neusten runter


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2010)

Na dann wähl dein OS aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder noch besser, lad den neusten direkt von der Herstellerseite runter.


http://support.amd.c...ages/index.aspx

PS: Ich würde irgendwann mal auf ein neueres OS umsteigen...


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Ja klickst du halt unter 'Driver' dein OS an, Xp/Vista/7


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

So? habe die Ati Readon Hd 5770 1024mb
habe professional/home dann Readeon dann Readeon Hd5XXXX series pci asugewählt


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

Option 1 Package Includes File Size Version Date Posted Download Link Display Driver[sup] (?)[/sup] 
ATI WDM Integrated Driver[sup] (?)[/sup] 
Catalyst Control Center[sup] (?)[/sup] (English Language Only)
 45.2MB 10.2 2/17/2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Catalyst Software Suite 
 Option 2 File Size Version Date Posted Package Includes Download Link Display Driver Only[sup] (?)[/sup] 
 27.9MB 10.2 2/17/2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Display Driver


Welches Davon?


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Dyonix schrieb:


> Option 1 Package Includes File Size Version Date Posted Download Link Display Driver[sup] (?)[/sup]
> ATI WDM Integrated Driver[sup] (?)[/sup]
> 
> 
> ...



Die 2


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

ok habe den disply driver only gedownloadet , gestartet und auf install gedrückt dann sprache ausgewählt installation dann kann ich zwischen express und benutzeridentifiziert auswählen welches?


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2010)

Nimm Express 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

ok jetzt ist installtion feddig trotzdem zieht das bild wenn ich scrolle noch so hinterher wieso dachte durch den treibe rgeht das weg


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2010)

Schonmal neu gestartet seitdem? Ansonsten hau den Treiber mal ganz runter, fahr neu hoch und installier ihn dann neu.


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

so habe alle geamcht wie du es gesagt hast trotzdem ziehts so hinterher...-.- hmm was nun ist es vllt. falscher treiber?#

habe ja die Graka http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp;jsessionid=A6F2C12F3449D481B5B0B2B43A258FAE.www1?aid=30225&agid=1004


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Welches Problem hast du eigentlich ?


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

z.b ich bin hier auf buiffed im browser wenn ich mit dem maussrad scrolle zieht das so hinterher als obs immer pro scrollen einen neue seite laden muss das überlappt sich schon fast ..es nervt halt echt ......und habe kein plan wie es weg gehen soll


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. März 2010)

Rechner Neustarten nach Treiber Installation


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

wie gessagt schon 4 mal gemacht^^ sogar treiber komplett runter geklatsch und wieder rauf ...iuch verstehe es nicht


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

kann es vll.t dran liegen das ich nochnicht alle service packs drauf habe?


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Welche hast du denn ?

Welchen Welchen Browser ? Welche Browser Version ?


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

Firefox neuste version ......


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Nimm halt mal Opera, Safari, Chrome oder so....


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

hmm werds testen


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

hmm nichts geändert....


----------



## Nebola (18. März 2010)

Welches SP hat dein XP denn ?


----------



## Dyonix (18. März 2010)

jetzt 2 installiere gleich 3


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2010)

Das hat mit dem SP doch garnichts zu tun, wenn es dir das Bild hinterher zieht. Irgendwas hast du mit dem Treiber verkackt. Was sagt denn der Gerätemanager? Und hast du auch die Chipsatztreiber alle installiert?


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

@ Klos .....bin totaler leihe^^ bin mir nicht sicher was du meinst aber habe aufjedenfall die soundtreiber etc installiert alles hat geklappt bis auf die graka ...ich habe eben auf can u run it gekuckt das zeigt einem an ob der pc zum zocken reciht da wurde nur bei der graka angezeigt das da was nicht stimmt mom ich mache mal ein screen vllt. hilft euch das weiter...

ok bild ist zugroß mom poste mal was da steht.....achso und bei mir wird garnicht angezigt wenn ich rechtsklick auf desk eigenschaften und dann die graka sehen will welche drinne ist ...

*Features:* Minimum attributes of your Video Card    

  Required   You Have      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Video RAM   32 MB   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   3D   Yes   No     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hardware T&L   Yes   No .


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

achso ich hatte wo ich den pc gekriegt hatte son ein kabel dabei so ein langes dünnes wo ganz viele kleine nebeneinander sind und so 3 lange plastikanschlüsse mit ganz vielen öfnungen ...muss ich das irgendwo anschließen?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. März 2010)

Wo hast du den den Monitor angeschlossen in der nähe der USB- Anschlüsse oder weiter unten?
Und bekommt die Grafikkarte genug Saft? Sprich sind die nötigen Stromkabel angeschlossen?


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

nee kabel sind richtig drinne.....habe über hdmi angeschlossen


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

jetzt habe ichs über den monitor vom alten pc angeschlossen ist genau das gleiche prob


wie meinst mit graka genügend saft aleso es sind alle käbel drinne die da waren


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

Du hast doch ganz offensichtlich den Graka-Treiber vergeigt. Geh mal auf ausführen und gib dxdiag ein. Dann geh auf "save all informations" und speichere das Text-File ab.
Öffne es und poste mir, was unter Display Device steht, besonders würde mich da die angegebene Assembly unter "Driver Name" interessieren.


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

Display Devices
---------------
 	Card name: 
 	Manufacturer: 
 	Chip type: 
 	DAC type: 
 	Device Key: Enum\
 Display Memory: n/a
 	Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (1Hz)
 	Monitor: 
 Monitor Max Res: 
 	Driver Name: vga.dll
 Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (German)
 	DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 4/2/2003 13:00:00, 9344 bytes
 	WHQL Logo'd: Yes
 WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
 	VDD: Nicht zutreffend
 	Mini VDD: vga.sys
	Mini VDD Date: 4/14/2008 00:14:42, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
 	Vendor ID: 0x0000
 	Device ID: 0x0000
 	SubSys ID: 0x00000000
 	Revision ID: 0x0000
 	Revision ID: 0x0000
 	Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
 	Registry: OK
 	DDraw Status: Not Available
 	D3D Status: Not Available
 	AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run


habe auch gleich mal die datei ran gehängt


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

Driver Name: vga.dll

Siehst du das?

Diese dll ist die Assembly für den Standard-VGA-Treiber. Du hast keinen ATI-Treiber installiert. Installiere bitte den Treiber und dann wird da auch nichts mehr ruckeln.
So kann Windows nicht richtig mit deiner Karte kommunizieren.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. März 2010)

Ok der Treiber ist nicht richtig Installiert bzw. garnicht Installiert
Bist du dir sicher das bei der Treiber Installation alles geklappt hat? oder gab es Irgendeine fehlermeldung?


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

hmm habe auf den driver gedrückt dann isnatlliert satnd alles eig. richtig ..........-.-


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. März 2010)

Dyonix schrieb:


> hmm habe auf den driver gedrückt dann isnatlliert satnd alles eig. richtig ..........-.-


den von der DVD oder den aus dem Internet?


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

den aus dem internet


kann es sein das es an xp liegt das er es nicht richtig installiert? weil wenn ich meine graka bei der amd seite eingebe seteht da das der treiber nur für vista und win7 verfügbar ist


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. März 2010)

Dyonix schrieb:


> den aus dem internet
> 
> 
> kann es sein das es an xp liegt das er es nicht richtig installiert? weil wenn ich meine graka bei der amd seite eingebe seteht da das der treiber nur für vista und win7 verfügbar ist



Welche graka hast du denn?
Edit:Treiber für Serie: 5xxx <--- Das ist der Treiber für Win XP und alle HD 5000 Karten


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

habe die readeon hd 5770

ja da stehen ja 2 verschieden zur auswahl habe das 2te installiert trotzdem nix geändetr dann habe ichs runter gehauen und erste installliert auch nix.....


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. März 2010)

Dann stimmt da was mit der Grafikkarte nicht....
Hast du noch eine die du zum Testen einbauen könntest?


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

was noch eine ...meinst noch ne andere graka? die hätte ich da aber weiß nicht wieichs einbauen soll würde ich mir net zutrauen..


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Betriebssystem wählen -> Readon -> 5er Serie -> go -> unter Download den ersten Link wählen für Treiber + Control-Center oder Nummer 3, wenn du nur den Treiber haben willst.

Und deinstalliere zuvor alles von ATI, was du drauf hast. Entweder unter Software deinsallieren oder im Ordner selbst mal nach ner Uninstall suchen.

Zur Not kannst auch mal die CD nehmen, der Treiber wird auch fast aktuell sein, wenn sogar nicht ganz aktuell. Ist ja ne neue Karte.


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

so habes gemacht klos ....jetzt blingt bei der installation immer eine Fehlermeldung auf Treiberinstallation: Inf datei wurde niucht gefunden immer wenn er den bildschirmtreiber installieren will


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

Dann hast du dir irgendetwas zerschossen. Die Inf-Datei wird von der Installationsroutine benötigt, weil da die Infos drin stehen, was zu tun ist. Auch wenn man händisch über den Gerätemanager installiert, ist der Ordner anzugeben, der die Inf-Datei enthält.

Hast du alles von ATI jetzt mal deinstalliert, vor dem Neuversuch? Ich hab keine Ahnung, an was sich die Routine orientiert, aber oft können die Probleme bei irgendwelchen übrig gebliebenen Schlüsseln in der Registry liegen.

Lösche alles, geh anschließend mit dem Befehl "regedit" in die Registry und schau nach Einträgen, die so ähnlich wie

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ATI Technologies
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ATI Technologies Inc

lauten können. Weg damit. Reboot und neu versuchen.


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

so leute habs hingekriegt das es nicht mehr hinterherzieht einfach windows 7 drauf geklatscht alles wunderbar keine probleme ...danke an alle die geholfen haben


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

Hast du das mit der Registry wenigstens versucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hätte es eigentlich auch tun müssen.^^


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

hmm das mit dem regedit habe ich gemacht hat leider nicht das problem mit dem hinterherziehn gelöst da der treiber immernoch net funzte mal schauer ob ich jetzt den treiber installieren kann


hmm habe ja jetzt windows 7 ultimate 64 bit version

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=win7/windows-7-64bit

welches davon muss ich nehmen gibt so viele


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

ich verstehe nicht warum man das so kompliziert machen muss mit den treibern kann man nicht einfach 1 treiber pro graka?


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

Den ersten oder den dritten, wo Treiber only steht. Je nachdem, ob du eben das Control-Center haben willst, oder nicht. Der erste ist das ganze Paket. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. März 2010)

Dyonix schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht warum man das so kompliziert machen muss mit den treibern kann man nicht einfach 1 treiber pro graka?



Tja, bei NVidia ist das System einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ATI-Feind!)
Leider muss man zugeben, dass ATI mommentan Leistungsteschnisch (dx11, und es kommt nicht an eine HD5870 ran...) NVidia überlegen ist...


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

ok werds mit dem ersten pack probieren ....

ja bei nvidia ist das so easy gewesen bei ati so kompliziert^^


----------



## Dyonix (19. März 2010)

JAWOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL läuft alles perfekt treiber für die graka ist alle drauf hat geklappt ...
was ich gemacht habe war das mit regedit dann windows 7 drauf den treiber installiert alles wunderbar danke euch alle erlich danke vorallem möchte ich Klos danken der mir auch beim erstellen des pc geholfen hat aber auch den andern die geholfen haben .....

Mfg Sebastian


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2010)

mmh...also eigentlich kann ich auch bei ATI nichts kompliziertes finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da steht doch immer links daneben, was der Download beinhaltet.^^

So zum Beispiel beim ersten Paket:

Display Driver[sup] (?)[/sup] *NOTE:* Windows 7 beta and RC versions are not supported 
ATI WDM Integrated Driver[sup] (?)[/sup] 
Catalyst Control Center[sup] (?)[/sup] (English Language Only)

Daraus lässt sich doch eindeutig schließen, daß dieses Paket den Grafiktreiber + das Cata-Controlcenter + WDM Audio Treiber, wobei letzterer nicht zwingend nötig ist.

It depends!

Wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Schamanenshake (20. März 2010)

hallo xD 
ich hab kp obs hier schon iwo steht habe aber schon nen bissl gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich würde mir wol gerne nen neuen pc zulegen um in wow 25er content laggfrei mit ner guten fps zahl zu spielen
und jez habe ich dieses angebot von buffed gesehn für den lvl 4 pc ( http://www.buffed.de/buffed/services/4262/Der-buffed-PC-Gamer-PC-fuer-Rollenspieler-Alle-Komponenten-im-Ueberblick )
meine frage ist einfach ob wer mit dem pc schon erfahrung gemacht hat bzw mir was dazu sagen kann ( fps angabe schätzen uso)
mir gehts eher weniger um die grafik sondern mehr ums laggfreihe spielen ( mittlere grafik )
danke

Mfg Schake


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. März 2010)

Lagg hat nichts mit dem PC zu tun
Lagg=Schlechte Verbindung zum Server, äusert sich durch Starke Verzögerung der Fähigkeiten.
Ruckeln=PC Problem Äusert sich durch niedrige FPS Zahlen.
Das vorweg dann würde ich dir Empfehlen einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen
Da schreibst das nochmal rein dazu dann noch wieviel du Ausgeben könntest wenn es nicht dieser PC wäre
Was du sonst so mit dem PC machst.


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2010)

Ja, mit dem Rechner solltest du ruckelfrei spielen können. Hier im Forum hat sich jemand einen absolut gleichwertigen Rechner geholt und mir auch kürzlich Feedback gegeben. Es sollte auch auf Ultra keine Probleme geben.
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, mit schlechten Latenzen hat das nichts zu tun. Die entstehen entweder durch ein bei dir verkorkstes Netzwerk, durch einen überlasteten Server oder schlechtem Routing der Pakete von dir über den Provider zum eigentlichen Zielserver. Und das man da dann nichts dagegen machen kann, sollte jedem einleuchten.

Sofern die Lags also nicht an Störeinflüssen des WLan's liegen oder etwa an deiner Verkabelung bzw. defekter oder nicht richtig arbeitender Hardware (Router, Ethernet-Adapter) kannst du gegen Lags nichts machen.
Denn der Weg der Datenpakete vom Rechner ins Internet, der ist nun mal recht kurz und sollte eine Zeit < 1 ms in Anspruch nehmen. Danach sind die Pakete im Internet unterwegs und es liegt nicht mehr in deiner Hand.


----------



## Schamanenshake (20. März 2010)

jo danke 
ja lagg oder ruckeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab ne stabile inet verbindung 
ich werd mal gucken und ein wenig abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg shake


----------

